# Need help with FTP upload resuming



## The DOS Machine (Jul 15, 2000)

Greetings,

I am a staff member of the non-profit TrekPulse.com, and, on behalf of our webmaster, I would like to ask for help with enabling the APPE command on the server side.

Our server is running Linux: Red Hat Enterprise Edition based on a Plesk 7.0 control panel and ProFTPD (AFAIK). I do have upload resuming-capable FTP client software but when I attempt to use it I receive an error. Below is what happens:


> Command: APPE _example.file_
> Response: 451 _example.file_: Append/Restart not permitted, try again


"example.file", BTW, isn't real; it's just a substitute filename for the purposes of this thread.

Obviously our server does not currently support the use of the APPE command, however our webmaster is not sure how to enable it. Would anyone here be able to tell us?

Sincerely,
Peter McDuff (DOSMAN)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I have never used it because I just use ssh, but doing a quick google search, I found this.

/etc/proftpd.conf


```
# allow resume in downloading
  HideNoAccess			on
  AllowRetrieveRestart		on

# allow resume in uploading
  AllowStoreRestart             on
  AllowOverwrite                on
```


----------



## Bockwurst (Aug 8, 2004)

i dont know if the problem is solved, but you might want to check (if the prob still exists) if in your config file there is something called HiddenStor off/on , you will need to change it to HiddenStores off/on. It worked for me.


----------

